# Puñito, rodilla BLM. Un inmigrante más negro que los cojones de un grillo revienta a un espaguetti blanquito en Milán. No creerás quién le defiende



## Kago Shen Tao (26 Jul 2022)

Las "mujeres" italianas son las únicas que enfrentan al búfalo loco africano. Todos los hombres mirando y sin hacer nada.



Qué Europa más progre y bonita nos está quedando. Pena que no les partiesen cada día los morros a los hijos y nietos de los putos perros sarnosos progres que lo han hecho posible


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (26 Jul 2022)

uf


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (26 Jul 2022)

Lo ha dejado moñequi


----------



## nomecreoná (26 Jul 2022)

Las cosas que hay que hacerle a esa basura humana de color negro no se pueden escribir aquí ..........................


----------



## Clorhídrico (26 Jul 2022)

Vienen los mejores


----------



## Beholder (26 Jul 2022)

No entiendo nada. 

Viene un tío ilegal o legalmente y hace eso en el país que le acoge? 

Como no vamos a volvernos radicales? 

Como no vamos a ser racistas?


----------



## Poseidón (26 Jul 2022)

Moro versus negro no?


----------



## espada de madera (26 Jul 2022)

A ver cuánto tarda el hilo en llenarse de subnormales, que si qué bestia el negro y tonterías así sin tener ni puta idea.


----------



## Knight who says ni (26 Jul 2022)

> Las "mujeres" italianas son las únicas que enfrentan al búfalo loco africano.



Creo que están convencidas de que por ser mujer no les va a hacer nada, cosa que yo no tendría por segura...


----------



## SOCIALISMO_MANDA (26 Jul 2022)

Racistas


----------



## Abrojo (26 Jul 2022)

porque se iba ya pero un chillido más y le mete un guantazo a la loca esa


----------



## SOCIALISMO_MANDA (26 Jul 2022)

Los españoles no quieren trabajar ni tener niños, solo quieren teléfonos y perros, pues tendremos que nutrir el país con migrantes currantes que levanten el país, ya está bien coño

Basta ya


----------



## Salsa_rosa (26 Jul 2022)

Especial en La Zecta ahora. 

Y típico de infragorilas patear cabezas de personas inconscientes. 

Unga unga unga!!!


----------



## nraheston (26 Jul 2022)

nomecreoná dijo:


> Las cosas que hay que hacerle a esa basura humana de color negro no se pueden escribir aquí ..........................











Frases de Ian Smith (24 citas) | Frases de famosos


Frases de Ian Smith ✅ Descubre citas e frases interesantes y verificadas · Ian Douglas Smith fue un político rodesiano. De ascendencia escocesa,[1] go...




citas.in


----------



## kdjdw (26 Jul 2022)

Kago Shen Tao dijo:


> los putos perros sarnosos progres que lo han hecho posible



La PP empezó en España y son los que dicen que hacen falta 10 millones más. VOX dice que los panchitos son tan españoles como nosotros...

En esto están todos en el mismo ajo.


----------



## omin0na (26 Jul 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> A ver cuánto tarda el hilo en llenarse de subnormales, que si qué bestia el negro y tonterías así sin tener ni puta idea.



Pero que esperas que digamos, que que bien ha hecho el negro.
PUES NO! HA SIDO UN PUTO BESTIA, QUE NO TIENE CABIDA EN UNA SOCIEDAD MODERNA!


----------



## Falcatón (26 Jul 2022)

Por lo menos el subhumano iba descalzo, si llega a llevar botas y encima con puntera metálica vemos sesos desparramados pero ese golpe de la cabeza contra el suelo al caer pronostica problemas serios.

Siempre lo he dicho, esa especie homínida no tiene autocontrol ni consciencia, es puro instinto agresivo. En cambio los moros y gitanos habrían actuado en grupo contra uno solo, es de manual.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (26 Jul 2022)

Sólo veo escoria en ese video


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Jul 2022)

ignore de libro


----------



## espada de madera (26 Jul 2022)

Kago Shen Tao dijo:


> Las "mujeres" italianas son las únicas que enfrentan al búfalo loco africano. Todos los hombres mirando y sin hacer nada.
> 
> 
> 
> Qué Europa más progre y bonita nos está quedando. Pena que no les partiesen cada día los morros a los hijos y nietos de los putos perros sarnosos progres que lo han hecho posible



Pues *es una escena como para bromitas*.

_'puñito_', dice el soplapollas.
'_espaguetti blanquito_', dice el soplapollas.
'_más negro que los cojones de un grillo_', dice el soplapollas.

Lo de espaguetti blanquito te lo has inventado tú, que no tienes ni puta idea si es italiano o argelino, si es un turista, si es un mena, si no ha hecho nada o apenas nada o sólo porque es moro o porque es blanco o a saber o si están hasta los cojones ya de él y se merece eso y más . La gente también se cansa y pierde los nervios y pierde todo, so payaso.

*El OP es un perturbado*, un enfermo, un hijo de perra y un subnormal. Faltando al respeto a todo Dios, incitando al odio y al racismo, racista con los blancos y con los negros y con todo Dios. Habla y escribe como un gilipollas porque es gilipollas, lleva ni se sabe meándose y cagándose encima y luego nos extrañamos de que pasen estas cosas.

Este desgraciado debe ser multinick o primo hermano de Arturo Bloqueduro, NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises o algún subnormal de esos.



¿y esto te parece divertido?
*pero qué hijo de perra eres*


te mereces esto y más hijo de perra
*no pasa nada hasta que pasa*




*.*​


----------



## cortoplacista (26 Jul 2022)

Si el péndulo cambia de dirección el objetivo número uno son los progres, esos que hiperventilan cuando se opina distinto, porque una vez sean convenientemente reeducados y devueltos a las sociedad sin riesgo a que piensen estupideces todo este enriquecimiento caerá de las ramas como hoja seca.


----------



## wysiwyg (26 Jul 2022)

Beholder dijo:


> No entiendo nada.
> 
> Viene un tío ilegal o legalmente y hace eso en el país que le acoge?
> 
> ...




Porque le hemos fallado.

Debemos darle una vivienda digna, un trabajo (no mejor una paga que tal vez tenga un trauma por trabajar desde la infancia) y un par de vírgenes adolescentes


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Jul 2022)

Esas dos patadas en la cabeza tienen muy mala pinta. 

Entiendo que los hombres no hagan nada. Están capados. No pueden hacer nada ni contra mujeres ni contra inmis ni contra okupas y si hacen algo se les castiga.


----------



## Decipher (26 Jul 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> La PP empezó en España y son los que dicen que hacen falta 10 millones más. VOX dice que los panchitos son tan españoles como nosotros...
> 
> En esto están todos en el mismo ajo.



vOx jamás ha dicho eso subnormal. Que no sabeis que coño inventar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Jul 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> La PP empezó en España y son los que dicen que hacen falta 10 millones más. VOX dice que los panchitos son tan españoles como nosotros...
> 
> En esto están todos en el mismo ajo.



Si miras bien los datos verás que el P$%€ de Felipe ya empezó antes. Del PP me lo creo todo. Vox pide una inmigración más racional, cualificada y más cercana a nosotros.


----------



## Armero_Álvarez (26 Jul 2022)

nomecreoná dijo:


> Las cosas que hay que hacerle a esa basura humana de color negro no se pueden escribir aquí ..........................



Nada más que PUM PUM, o el PSHHHH del gas in the shower.

Nada más que eso, limpia , sistematica y asépticamente. Nosotros no somos escoria como ellos. Haremos el trabajo que haya que hacer sin remordimientos ni misericordia pero sin regodearnos en el dolor ajeno. Lo haremos xk hay que hacerlo y punto.


----------



## Mongolo471 (26 Jul 2022)

Yo solo veo un negro y un moro


----------



## Hrodrich (26 Jul 2022)

Enésimo desmoralizador tironucable directo al ignore.


----------



## lucky starr (26 Jul 2022)

Pobre chico, pero pedazo patada a lo Van Damme que le mete.

BRUTAL


----------



## espada de madera (26 Jul 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Pero que esperas que digamos, que que bien ha hecho el negro.
> PUES NO! HA SIDO UN PUTO BESTIA, QUE NO TIENE CABIDA EN UNA SOCIEDAD MODERNA!



Sí, si en eso estamos todos de acuerdo. ¡eso espero!
¿Pero no ves que *el hijo de perra del OP se está divirtiendo*?

¿'puñito', 'espaguetito'? ¿Este tío es gilipollas?
¿Has visto bien el video? ¿Te parece gracioso?

- ¿Qué le harías a 'un puto moro' que le ha pegado/molestado/robado a tu hija o a tu mujer? No digamos ya violaciones. Igual no eres tan salvaje. O igual sí. ¿Cómo lo sabes?
- ¿Te has fijado bien, crees que es italiano? Yo no lo sé eh, por las pintas bien puede ser marroquí o argelino. al final del video es donde mejor se le ve la cara. Lo que sí se seguro es que un *'espaguetini blanquini' no es*. Ni ninguna gilipollez similar.
- ¿Sabes lo que ha pasado antes? Yo no, ni el soplapollas del OP tampoco. ¿Tú sí?


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Jul 2022)

Esta tarde te lo ponen de primera noticia del telediario,

no te preocupes.


----------



## lucky starr (26 Jul 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> porque se iba ya pero un chillido más y le mete un guantazo a la loca esa



Loca, pero con dos cojones se ha plantado delante del moreno.


----------



## Ultraboost (26 Jul 2022)

Sos inimputable


----------



## Guaguei (26 Jul 2022)

pero no es racista por que es negro


----------



## jotace (26 Jul 2022)

¡Les hemos fallado!!







Llena barcos negreros con dinero público para ésto.


----------



## Deninguna parte (26 Jul 2022)

Sin contexto no puedo opinar. De lo que sí puedo opinar es de la patada cuando ya estaba moñeco, es un tremendo hijo de la gran puta y o espabilamos o nos espabilan a ostias.


----------



## keylargof (26 Jul 2022)

SOCIALISMO_MANDA dijo:


> tendremos que nutrir el país con migrantes currantes



Currante es, porque vaya currada le ha dado al sparring


----------



## Nagare1999 (26 Jul 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> A ver cuánto tarda el hilo en llenarse de subnormales, que si qué bestia el negro y tonterías así sin tener ni puta idea.



Hombre más que bestia un hijo de puta, el que va sin camiseta tendría que haber violado a su hija por lo menos para justificar que le patee la nuca dos veces en el suelo con esa fuerza. Eso es intento de asesinato, y además demuestras ser basura humana salvo excepciones así de graves, que dudo mucho. Aún así es evidente que la trifulca no empieza ahí.


----------



## kdjdw (26 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Vox pide una inmigración más racional, cualificada y más cercana a nosotros.



Hijo de PUTA

Puta rata traidora.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (26 Jul 2022)

Giochi preziosiiii


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (26 Jul 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> ignore de libro



cuántas veces me has ignorado ya? puto síndrome de asperger


----------



## bullish consensus (26 Jul 2022)

Pariser morrokanu amego


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (26 Jul 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Pero que esperas que digamos, que que bien ha hecho el negro.
> PUES NO! HA SIDO UN PUTO BESTIA, QUE NO TIENE CABIDA EN UNA SOCIEDAD MODERNA!



Es precisamente en la sociedad moderna (como si moderno fuese sinónimo de bueno) donde tienen cabida. Por eso están aquí.


----------



## baifo (26 Jul 2022)

SOCIALISMO_MANDA dijo:


> Los españoles no quieren trabajar ni tener niños, solo quieren teléfonos y perros, pues tendremos que nutrir el país con migrantes currantes que levanten el país, ya está bien coño
> 
> Basta ya



Sospecho que es ironía , pero la realidad es que ha dado usted en el clavo , siempre digo lo mío , si cada española en edad fértil quedará hoy preñada , TODAS , en nueve meses veríamos como el blanqueo masivo de la inmigración irregular en los mass mierda , mire usted que casualidad , empieza a desplomarse


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Jul 2022)

Qué obsesión tienen con dar patadas en la cabeza.


----------



## Antiparticula (26 Jul 2022)

Lo normal es que este asesinato grabado en video saliese en todos los noticieros.

Si no sale como salen otros será por algo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Jul 2022)

Kago Shen Tao dijo:


> cuántas veces me has ignorado ya? puto síndrome de asperger



PVTO TOPE DE 1000

REBOTAS CONTRA EL 

PERO ALGUN DIA SACARE ALGUNOS MULTICKS ABANDONADOS POR LOS CMS



ALGUN DIA

SOONN


----------



## espada de madera (26 Jul 2022)

Nagare1999 dijo:


> Hombre más que bestia un hijo de puta, el que va sin camiseta tendría que haber violado a su hija por lo menos para justificar que le patee la nuca dos veces en el suelo con esa fuerza. Eso es intento de asesinato, y además demuestras ser basura humana salvo excepciones así de graves, que dudo mucho. Aún así es evidente que la trifulca no empieza ahí.



Que sí, que sí, pues claro que el negro es un hijoputa, pero esa no es la cuestión. Eso es falso dilema de libro. ¿Crees que estos desgraciados dan puntada sin hilo? La respuesta te la da el forero @HumanaeLibertas

Nos quieren dóciles y sumisos y moros de mierda delinquiendo a sus anchas, no vayas a ser tú igual de bestia que el negro.

¿Te parece que las formas en título se corresponden con el contenido del video? ¿Te parece gracioso? ¿Eso no te da una pista?



HumanaeLibertas dijo:


> Es precisamente en la sociedad moderna (como si moderno fuese sinónimo de bueno) donde tienen cabida. Por eso están aquí.


----------



## SBrixton (26 Jul 2022)

Ha ido a matarlo y no creo que ese negro haya pegado nunca nadie con intencion distinta de matarle. Es un animal primitivo para el cual los enfrentamientos o disputas de cualquier tipo se zanjan matando.

Lo mas grave es que es de exportacion, ilegal y que Italia y España se estan comiendo tdo el marron, por cercania con Africa y por cobrar para retenerles de que sigan camino del norte. Los otrora territorios barvaros pues se la pela, no va con ellos no tienen este problema africano, que ademas es de dimensiones infinito por las cifras de poblacion sobrante en aquel continente.

Por eso es que hace unas semanas me empece a interesar por vandalos, suevos, visigodos...porque va a volver a suceder algo muy parecido.

Y no, no era tener mas hijos la solucion a esto, porque no hay medios en España para alimentar a esos hijos que no hemos tenido. Hemos llegado a un limite y en eso hemos sido responsable. Hay o habia otras maneras para impedir esta invasion, pero....


----------



## Nagare1999 (26 Jul 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> Que sí, que sí, pues claro que el negro es un hijoputa, pero esa no es la cuestión. Eso es falso dilema de libro.¿Crees que estos desgraciados dan puntada sin hilo? La respuesta te la da el forero @HumanaeLibertas
> 
> ¿Te parece que las formas en título se corresponden con el contenido del video? ¿Te parece gracioso? ¿Eso no te da una pista?



Pues podría ser pero creo que en este caso se debe más a la indignación y prejuicios del OP que a la ingenieria social que vemos aquí a diario. Aunque, repito, podría ser.


----------



## sonsol (26 Jul 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Moro versus negro no?



Los italianos son tan morenos omás que los andaluces y catalanes.


----------



## MrDanger (26 Jul 2022)

Deninguna parte dijo:


> Sin contexto no puedo opinar. De lo que sí puedo opinar es de la patada cuando ya estaba moñeco, es un tremendo hijo de la gran puta y o espabilamos o nos espabilan a ostias.



Efectivamente, pero esta gente funciona así. No tienen los códigos de honor que estaban vigentes en Europa. Están acostumbrados a la ley de la selva, ellos van con todo y no van a tener ninguna muestra de compasión o caballerosidad.


----------



## AntiT0d0 (26 Jul 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> A ver cuánto tarda el hilo en llenarse de subnormales, que si qué bestia el negro y tonterías así sin tener ni puta idea.



No hombre, la patada por la espalda fue con mucha delicadeza se ve clarisimamente, el traumatismo craneo encefalico del chaval ya lo traia de casa.


----------



## ESC (26 Jul 2022)

SBrixton dijo:


> Y no, no era tener mas hijos la solucion a esto, porque no hay medios en España para alimentar a esos hijos que no hemos tenido. Hemos llegado a un limite y en eso hemos sido responsable. Hay o hania oyroas maneras para impedirlo, pero....



Coincido con lo expuesto.


----------



## Busher (26 Jul 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> A ver cuánto tarda el hilo en llenarse de subnormales, que si qué bestia el negro y tonterías así sin tener ni puta idea.



Mucho tiene que haberte hecho alguien para justificar dos patadones en la cabeza con el ya noqueado.

No... creo que NADA o casi nada justifica semejante accion, propia de un ser completamente irracional y del todo carente control emocional. Por que haya sido esta vez es relevante, pero menos que el hecho de que mañana das con el en una discusion de aparcamiento y como la cosa vaya un poco a mas y el considere que tiene razon, te deja comiendo con pajita el resto de tu vida.


----------



## Poseidón (26 Jul 2022)

sonsol dijo:


> Los italianos son tan morenos omás que los andaluces y catalanes.



Un siciliano o un napolitano te lo paso. Pero un milanes es tan blanco como cualquier otro.


----------



## Iron John (26 Jul 2022)

Tiene pinta de aliade. Que se joda.


----------



## sonsol (26 Jul 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Un siciliano o un napolitano te lo paso. Pero un milanes es tan blanco como cualquier otro.



Claro que los italianos del sur no van al norte como pasa en España no? Joder que pvto problema tenéis con aceptar que los europeos mayoritariamente tenemos el pelo oscuro y ojos marrones.


----------



## RayoSombrio (26 Jul 2022)

Desconozco el contexto, pero hay que ser extremadamente beta para no defenderse de una agresión así. Y mira que no soy un Rambo ni de lejos, pero esto es excesivo y merece respuesta.


----------



## RayoSombrio (26 Jul 2022)

cortoplacista dijo:


> Si el péndulo cambia de dirección el objetivo número uno son los progres, esos que hiperventilan cuando se opina distinto, porque una vez sean convenientemente reeducados y devueltos a las sociedad sin riesgo a que piensen estupideces todo este enriquecimiento caerá de las ramas como hoja seca.



En cuanto el péndulo cambie, hay muchos que van a tener que salir por patas y no hablo solo de la escoria importada.


----------



## AntiT0d0 (26 Jul 2022)

Seguro que algo paso antes, esta claro que alguien ya estaba grabando el video por la teoria fisica de accion/reaccion. Aun asi la reaccion de el negro que le saca 60 kg o mas al otro es de un animal sin conciencia.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## Cipoton (26 Jul 2022)

lo han dejao enrique


----------



## AmericanSamoa (26 Jul 2022)

nomecreoná dijo:


> Las cosas que hay que hacerle a esa basura humana de color negro no se pueden escribir aquí ..........................



¿Por qué no?

Al macaco negro del vídeo hay que atarlo a una silla y arrancarle los ojos con un cuchillo y dejarlo morir desangrado.


----------



## patroclus (26 Jul 2022)

La mujer grita "nein", debe ser alemana.

No se sabe que pasó antes de la agresión , pero que el blanco mirara a su mujer en vez de al negro es bajar la guardia. Antes debería haber pasado algo que no sabemos y el blanco no prestó atención al agresor.


----------



## Murnau (26 Jul 2022)

Si chillar como un cerdo es defender, ok.


----------



## espada de madera (26 Jul 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Al macaco negro del vídeo hay que atarlo a una silla y arrancarle los ojos con un cuchillo y dejarlo morir desangrado.



Pues eso mismo pensó a lo mejor el negro del *puto moro*/italiano (yo diría que moro, no estoy seguro), como no tenía silla ni cuchillo pero lo que había a mano era una botella, cogió la botella, le pegó una patada en la cabeza, lo tiró al suelo, le rompió la botella en la cabeza (no se si le da) y le pataleó la cabeza. Si sois igual que él, no se de qué cojones os quejáis.



Busher dijo:


> Mucho tiene que haberte hecho alguien para justificar dos patadones en la cabeza con el ya noqueado.
> 
> No... creo que NADA o casi nada justifica semejante accion, propia de un ser completamente irracional y del todo carente control emocional. Por que haya sido esta vez es relevante, pero menos que el hecho de que mañana das con el en una discusion de aparcamiento y como la cosa vaya un poco a mas y el considere que tiene razon, te deja comiendo con pajita el resto de tu vida.



¿nada o casi nada?, a ver si nos aclaramos


----------



## siroco (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (26 Jul 2022)

Si traes monos, tienes mono.

El ejhhhhjjjj que no falte.


----------



## Gonzalor (26 Jul 2022)

Puto orangután...


----------



## UN FÍSICO (26 Jul 2022)

Kago Shen Tao dijo:


> Las "mujeres" italianas son las únicas que enfrentan al búfalo loco africano. Todos los hombres mirando y sin hacer nada.
> 
> 
> 
> Qué Europa más progre y bonita nos está quedando. Pena que no les partiesen cada día los morros a los hijos y nietos de los putos perros sarnosos progres que lo han hecho posible



Cosas de ingenieros noruegos...


----------



## mxmanu (26 Jul 2022)

Pues un mono haciendo monadas, a ver si empiezan a llevarlos ya a su habitat natural o que los metan en zoos joder. 
Que se hace con las especies invasoras??


Por cierto, parece que estaban matando un marrano en la plaza, que chillidos kgondios


----------



## alguno2 (26 Jul 2022)

Leyendo un poco más abajo en los tuits, el chico era tunecino:









Brutale aggressione a Milano, ragazzo di 17 anni pestato a sangue davanti alla Stazione Centrale - Il video


Dopo l'intervento della Polizia, la vittima del pestaggio è stata portata in ospedale. Fdi attacca Sala




www.open.online


----------



## JessRex (26 Jul 2022)

*Que se joda . HABER VOTAO' A HITLER. 
Esto es lo que toda Europa se merece por consentir tal nivel de inmigración de la selva .*


----------



## OYeah (26 Jul 2022)

En Milan. Famosa por sus bandas de panchitos, peligrosísimas. Hondureños y demás.


La ha palmado. 


Os digo y os digo bien: a España le queda recorrido a la baja, y vamos dando zancadas hacia ello. No os penséis que no se puede ir a peor, por ser Europa. Vosotros mismos.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (26 Jul 2022)

Tunecino? Monos ajustando cuentas contra dueños del circo.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (26 Jul 2022)

Around blacks never relax


----------



## Ptgv2 (26 Jul 2022)

Que cojones hace el moro blanco-escualido sin camiseta y mirando para otro lado???


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (26 Jul 2022)

Primero una patada en la cara. Luego un golpe con una botella de vidrio que se hace añicos en el suelo. Y aún más patadas, todas entre el cuello y la cabeza. Esta es la secuencia tomada por un transeúnte y publicada en el grupo de Telegram vinculado a la página de Instagram @Milanobelladadio, red que recopila videos e imágenes de las redes sociales de la capital lombarda, especialmente noticias policiales. La víctima del ataque es un joven de 17 años de origen tunecino. El hecho tuvo lugar a las 20.00 horas del 22 de julio frente a la Estación Central. Los efectivos del Ejército, que tienen presencia permanente en la plaza, llamaron a la policía que intervino junto con el 118. El niño fue llevado en clave verde a urgencias donde un diagnóstico inicial estableció que no presentaba lesiones graves.


No ha palmado nada ... y me gustaria saber la historia entera.....


----------



## Jotagb (26 Jul 2022)

Sigamos trayendo a salvajes.


----------



## ProfeInsti (26 Jul 2022)

La gran mayoría del pueblo lo que quiere son negros, moros e indios.
Y ya está.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (26 Jul 2022)

Corvo de Xallas dijo:


> Primero una patada en la cara. Luego un golpe con una botella de vidrio que se hace añicos en el suelo. Y aún más patadas, todas entre el cuello y la cabeza. Esta es la secuencia tomada por un transeúnte y publicada en el grupo de Telegram vinculado a la página de Instagram @Milanobelladadio, red que recopila videos e imágenes de las redes sociales de la capital lombarda, especialmente noticias policiales. La víctima del ataque es un joven de 17 años de origen tunecino. El hecho tuvo lugar a las 20.00 horas del 22 de julio frente a la Estación Central. Los efectivos del Ejército, que tienen presencia permanente en la plaza, llamaron a la policía que intervino junto con el 118. El niño fue llevado en clave verde a urgencias donde un diagnóstico inicial estableció que no presentaba lesiones graves.
> 
> 
> No ha palmado nada ... y me gustaria saber la historia entera.....



No presentaba lesiones graves tras esa patada?


LOS COJONES


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (26 Jul 2022)

Falta contexto


----------



## chortinator (26 Jul 2022)

Sin saber, y viendo el video...

Me da que es una pelea entre multiculturales.


----------



## Ptgv2 (26 Jul 2022)

El escuálido no había pagado la droga


----------



## espada de madera (26 Jul 2022)

Ptgv2 dijo:


> Que cojones hace el moro blanco-escualido sin camiseta y mirando para otro lado???



el video que ha puesto el forero alguno2 en la página anterior es más largo
estaba saludando a los amigos del negro ('fuck off')
aunque seguimos sin saber lo que ha pasado antes


----------



## alguno2 (26 Jul 2022)

Corvo de Xallas dijo:


> Primero una patada en la cara. Luego un golpe con una botella de vidrio que se hace añicos en el suelo. Y aún más patadas, todas entre el cuello y la cabeza. Esta es la secuencia tomada por un transeúnte y publicada en el grupo de Telegram vinculado a la página de Instagram @Milanobelladadio, red que recopila videos e imágenes de las redes sociales de la capital lombarda, especialmente noticias policiales. La víctima del ataque es un joven de 17 años de origen tunecino. El hecho tuvo lugar a las 20.00 horas del 22 de julio frente a la Estación Central. Los efectivos del Ejército, que tienen presencia permanente en la plaza, llamaron a la policía que intervino junto con el 118. El niño fue llevado en clave verde a urgencias donde un diagnóstico inicial estableció que no presentaba lesiones graves.
> 
> 
> No ha palmado nada ... y me gustaria saber la historia entera.....



Ya he rectificado mi post. Era cosa del traductor italiano - español que no sé de dónde se sacó la palabra asesinado.


----------



## Matafachas (26 Jul 2022)

Kago Shen Tao dijo:


> Las "mujeres" italianas son las únicas que enfrentan al búfalo loco africano. Todos los hombres mirando y sin hacer nada.
> 
> 
> 
> Qué Europa más progre y bonita nos está quedando. Pena que no les partiesen cada día los morros a los hijos y nietos de los putos perros sarnosos progres que lo han hecho posible



Yo lo habria titulado "FORERO BURBUJARRA CUERPOESCOMBRO INTENTANDO SALVAR EUROPA DEL MORONEGRISMO"

La cara del cagaplayas que graba es la risa.


----------



## cebollin-o (26 Jul 2022)

SOCIALISMO_MANDA dijo:


> Los españoles no quieren trabajar ni tener niños, solo quieren teléfonos y perros, pues tendremos que nutrir el país con migrantes currantes que levanten el país, ya está bien coño
> 
> Basta ya



Error, pero no te preocupes que ya te lo corrijo:

Habéis educado a los españoles para que no quieran trabajar ni tener niños. Ahora sólo quieren teléfonos y perros, y como solución tenéis que nutrir el país con migrantes que aparte de cobrar paguitas no hacen nada. 

Ya está bien coño!


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (26 Jul 2022)

¿No había pasado algo así en un atentado en Inglaterra?

El terrorista dejó a uno medio muerto en la calle y sólo tuvieron cojones de ir tres mujeres a socorrerle incluso con el criminal ahí delante.


----------



## Fra Diavolo (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## M. Priede (26 Jul 2022)

Beholder dijo:


> No entiendo nada.
> 
> Viene un tío ilegal o legalmente y hace eso en el país que le acoge?
> 
> ...



Para eso los traen y los protegen.


----------



## Yomateix (26 Jul 2022)

Tiene pinta de marroquí o similar. Sin camiseta ni en la mano, el único que va así. Mientras casualmente hay un tio grabandolo desde antes de que pase nada. Tiene pinta de ajuste de cuentas entre bandas rivales. Lo digo por el comentario del post inicial que dice todos los hombres mirando sin hacer nada. ¿Quien en su sano juicio se va a meter a defender a ninguno de los dos cuando es probable que ambos sean de la misma ralea?

Dicho esto, hay que ser escoria para lanzar una patada de ese tipo y después estando en el suelo intentar estamparle una botella de cristal en la cabeza, darle patadas en la cabeza.....Lo dicho, tiene pinta de ajuste de cuentas. Lo más triste es que si el agredido se salva, a los cuatro días el otro aunque lo pillen vuelve a la calle a celebrar su "gesta" En una sociedad normal se pasaría el resto de su vida en la cárcel. Que "bonito" mundo se está quedando. De pasar esto a la inversa estaríamos hablando de racismo, de que hay que dar más dinero para pararlo y condenas de cadena perpetua para animales así. En este caso sin embargo se leerá que es algo puntual, que Europa le ha fallado, que tenía problemas psicológicos el pobre....


----------



## Mortadelo11 (26 Jul 2022)

SOCIALISMO_MANDA dijo:


> Los españoles no quieren trabajar ni teneespoñoles pero venir solo viene r niños, solo quieren teléfonos y perros, pues tendremos que nutrir el país con migrantes currantes que levanten el país, ya está bien coño
> 
> Basta ya



Tienes razon con lo de la mayoria de jovenes pero venir solo bien buitres a acabar con el cadaver


----------



## Ptgv2 (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## Mandingo100 (26 Jul 2022)

alguno2 dijo:


> Leyendo un poco más abajo en los tuits, el chico era tunecino:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





La verdad es que la agresión es impresentable y propia de un asesino inmundo, me da igual que el chico sea tunecino o de donde sea.


----------



## Mandingo100 (26 Jul 2022)

Matafachas dijo:


> Yo lo habria titulado "FORERO BURBUJARRA CUERPOESCOMBRO INTENTANDO SALVAR EUROPA DEL MORONEGRISMO"
> 
> La cara del cagaplayas que graba es la risa.




Siento darte la mala noticia, pero el chaval cuerpoescombro es tunecino. Ya no te puedes pajear con la hazaña de tu gorila simiesco, supongo. Sniff


----------



## chortinator (26 Jul 2022)

Mandingo100 dijo:


> La verdad es que la agresión es impresentable y propia de un asesino inmundo, me da igual que el chico sea tunecino o de donde sea.



Teniendo razon, me da que posiblemente ya se conocian de antes...


----------



## bluesman_80 (26 Jul 2022)

El muy hijoputa le mete dos patadas en la nuca.

Eso son ganas de matar.


----------



## Matafachas (26 Jul 2022)

Mandingo100 dijo:


> Siento darte la mala noticia, pero el chaval cuerpoescombro es tunecino. Ya no te puedes pajear con la hazaña de tu gorila simiesco, supongo. Sniff



Era MOROÑOL como tú.


----------



## SBrixton (26 Jul 2022)

Pase una noche en esa plaza un dia de 2016 que perdi el autobus a Barcelona. Aquello es como Mogadisco pero rodeado de toda la elegancia del s. XIX.

A las 19:30 deje el petate en consigna de la Estacion Central, sali a la calle y en la plaza habia como 400 negros, unos 40 marroquies, un monje franciscano, el del kiosko vendedetodo y yo.

A medida que avanza la noche, se van quedando unos 40-60 negros a dormir alli mismo, el resto van a otros sitios, no se donde, el resto de la madrugada desde la una en que cierra el Mcdonall ya no queda nada ni nadie.

Ecepto que cada media hora de alli mismo parte el bus al aeropuerto y van llegando los turistas y viajeros durante toda la noche, ¡en taxis!

Algunas paradas cercanas de autobuses noctunos, 2 o 3 italianos solos esperando su autobus en algun momento de la noche mirando para todos lados, en estado de desconfianza.


----------



## Mol34 (26 Jul 2022)

Me da a mí que se la tenía jurada por algo, antes de esta agresión hay un pasado que no sabemos... no es normal el ensañamiento, hay algo más...


----------



## Devotion (26 Jul 2022)

Qué ganas de pegarle 200 tiros hasta que se le quede la cabeza de negro de mierda desfigurada.

Me cago en su puta madre ojalá torturen al puto negro 20 años y le despellejen como a la mierda que es.


----------



## maromo (26 Jul 2022)

Anda que el otro sin camiseta paseando por ahí.....ni los gitanos, vaya gentuza que importamos.

Del negro lo habéis dicho todo más o menos, me da que ahí hay karma recibido de rollos de antes.


----------



## toni90 (26 Jul 2022)

SOCIALISMO_MANDA dijo:


> Los españoles no quieren trabajar ni tener niños, solo quieren teléfonos y perros, pues tendremos que nutrir el país con migrantes currantes que levanten el país, ya está bien coño
> 
> Basta ya



pues metelos en tu casa si quieres rata de mierda ltgb


----------



## trinidad Santos (26 Jul 2022)

Intento de asesinato


----------



## djvan (26 Jul 2022)

nomecreoná dijo:


> Las cosas que hay que hacerle a esa basura humana de color negro no se pueden escribir aquí ..........................



Un animal salvaje que agrede así a otro lo que hay que hacerle es la horca o el garrote vil.

Si se puede decir .


----------



## Otrasvidas (26 Jul 2022)

Algo habría hecho.


----------



## eloy_85 (26 Jul 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> Loca, pero con dos cojones se ha plantado delante del moreno.



está acostumbrada a su protección vs autóctonos, si el negroide le parte la cara no se levanta en 3 días y ahí ni viogen, ni mass media ni la concejala mugrienta ladrando al dia siguiente


----------



## Kluster (26 Jul 2022)

Tengo que reconocer que el video me ha enriquecido culturalmente, esa patada voladora es arte puro.


----------



## josemain (26 Jul 2022)

pegar en la cabeza a un persona incosciente me parece fatal , que puta mania hay ahora eso tiene que ser penado como intento de asesinato , ademas el negro es grandon una patada asi en la cabeza es malisima


----------



## ULTRAPACO (26 Jul 2022)

Metes simios ya sabes que pasa


----------



## Otrasvidas (26 Jul 2022)

¿Era un evento LGTBI?


----------



## Larva (26 Jul 2022)

Que mal cuerpo me ha dejado esto.


----------



## remerus (26 Jul 2022)

Y como siempre el negrata atacando a traicion, a Africa con todos, basura.


----------



## Elbrujo (26 Jul 2022)

Pero porque le atiza asi? No entiendo nada.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (26 Jul 2022)

joder, avisad que el vídeo es fuerte. hijos de puta.


----------



## ueee3 (26 Jul 2022)

Kago Shen Tao dijo:


> Las "mujeres" italianas son las únicas que enfrentan al búfalo loco africano. Todos los hombres mirando y sin hacer nada.
> 
> 
> 
> Qué Europa más progre y bonita nos está quedando. Pena que no les partiesen cada día los morros a los hijos y nietos de los putos perros sarnosos progres que lo han hecho posible



Está todo mal en tu mensaje.

1. Te posicionas contra el africano, sin saber el contexto. Imagina que el africano tenía un top manta, el chaval fue a descojonarse de él, le tiró cosas por el suelo... muchas cosas pueden pasar para que el otro haya ido como va cabreado a, en apariencia, vengarse por algo. Que justifique o no la agresión ya es otro cantar, pero si hay una agresión previa de cualquier tipo, o una provocación, importa.

Porque eso es lo que parece, una venganza. Ni siquiera lo quiere matar, ya que una vez en el suelo lo deja en paz (con una patadilla final de recuerdo). Parece eso, querer resarcirse por algo.

Debo recordaros aquí el vídeo en que el autobusero infla a tortas a un chavalín, y todos aplaudieron al autobusero porque entendieron que la actitud del chavalín era intolerable (le metió un par de puñetazos). Mucha gente puede explotar en una situación en la que otro se le mea encima, literal o metafóricamente.

Si el autobusero llega a ser negro y no tenemos el contexto previo, ya estaríais todos echando bilis contra él, como idiotas tarados.

2) Yo no veo especial ayuda o defensa en las mujeres, la verdad. Básicamente cuando el agresor se ha alejado se meten por medio gritando y una le lanza un vaso... lo siento pero no veo esa defensa. Defensa sería si se mete a separarle, si lo coge, si le pega, algo para evitar que golpee al otro.


----------



## ueee3 (26 Jul 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Pero que esperas que digamos, que que bien ha hecho el negro.
> PUES NO! HA SIDO UN PUTO BESTIA, QUE NO TIENE CABIDA EN UNA SOCIEDAD MODERNA!



No tienes ni puta idea como ha dicho el otro forero. No seas gañán.


----------



## ueee3 (26 Jul 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> Sí, si en eso estamos todos de acuerdo. ¡eso espero!
> ¿Pero no ves que *el hijo de perra del OP se está divirtiendo*?
> 
> ¿'puñito', 'espaguetito'? ¿Este tío es gilipollas?
> ...



Me alegro de ver que cada vez hay más gente con sesera, o despierta. Hace unos años un nancy ponía una mierda así y todo eran comentarios de nancies para comerse las pollas mientras soltaban bilis contra el negro, sin más excepción tal vez de algún mensaje mío. 

Cada vez los nancies lo hacen menos al ser más y más risibles.


----------



## EL BRAYAN (26 Jul 2022)

Kago Shen Tao dijo:


> Las "mujeres" italianas son las únicas que enfrentan al búfalo loco africano. Todos los hombres mirando y sin hacer nada.
> 
> 
> 
> Qué Europa más progre y bonita nos está quedando. Pena que no les partiesen cada día los morros a los hijos y nietos de los putos perros sarnosos progres que lo han hecho posible



Precioso. Grandes aportes de culturas milenarias. Nos están enriqueciendo a base de bien.


----------



## ueee3 (26 Jul 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> Que sí, que sí, pues claro que el negro es un hijoputa, pero esa no es la cuestión.



Ni siquiera está claro eso. Conozco españoles que han perdido los estribos en algún momento puntual. ¿Quieres llamarles hijos de puta por eso? Pues vale. Creo que como mínimo habría que juzgar si la causa lo merecía o no, no el hecho en sí de perder los estribos.

Recuerdo una vez un pobre vendedor callejero nocturno, que unos chavales borrachines empezaron a jugar con su mercancía, reírse de él, probarse y tirarle sombreros al suelo, el hombre exigiéndoles que los recogieran... me dieron ganas a mí de darles una hostia, y desde luego si el hombre llega a dársela me habría descojonado.


----------



## ueee3 (26 Jul 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Mucho tiene que haberte hecho alguien para justificar dos patadones en la cabeza con el ya noqueado.
> 
> No... creo que NADA o casi nada justifica semejante accion, propia de un ser completamente irracional y del todo carente control emocional. Por que haya sido esta vez es relevante, pero menos que el hecho de que mañana das con el en una discusion de aparcamiento y como la cosa vaya un poco a mas y el considere que tiene razon, te deja comiendo con pajita el resto de tu vida.



Puede que esté justificado lo que haga, o puede que no. No lo sabemos. Pero probablemente tampoco esté justificado si el otro le ha hecho algo antes, por lo que en cierto modo se lo ha buscado... si vas puteando a gente desconocida (y conocida), puedes encontrarte con un loco, o con un tipo que tiene un día malo, o con un tipo que lleva una vida de mierda para el que todos sus días son malos, que se desquite contigo.

Aquí lo que importa a la borregada foril es que el que agrede es negro y por eso parece que ya nadie requiere más contexto. Estoy convencido de que si el agredido fuera negro, y el agresor moro o italiano, ya no estaría tan escorado esto... y muchos dirían "algo habrá hecho el negro" y similar.


----------



## Paella de Chorizo (26 Jul 2022)

En USA 45 acp y pal cementerio. Libre el mismo dia


----------



## ueee3 (26 Jul 2022)

Matafachas dijo:


> Yo lo habria titulado "FORERO BURBUJARRA CUERPOESCOMBRO INTENTANDO SALVAR EUROPA DEL MORONEGRISMO"
> 
> La cara del cagaplayas que graba es la risa.



Cagaplayas, dice, cuando igual es español


----------



## AssGaper (26 Jul 2022)

Negro revienta a MENA magrebí, mujeres salen al rescate.
Si el negro no les hace nada es porque para un negro una mujer blanca es una inversión y solo aprueba su opinión y órdenes, ademas que se queda sin chochos como coja a una y la reviente.
Para un negro, lo que diga y ordene un blanco es racismo.


----------



## Cafeto (26 Jul 2022)

Kago Shen Tao dijo:


> Las "mujeres" italianas son las únicas que enfrentan al búfalo loco africano. Todos los hombres mirando y sin hacer nada.
> 
> 
> 
> Qué Europa más progre y bonita nos está quedando. Pena que no les partiesen cada día los morros a los hijos y nietos de los putos perros sarnosos progres que lo han hecho posible



A la basura que delinque (cambio del código penal mediante) la tenian que fusilar al amanecer.


----------



## Yhoel21 (26 Jul 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> A ver cuánto tarda el hilo en llenarse de subnormales, que si qué bestia el negro y tonterías así sin tener ni puta idea.



Te deseo lo mismo que al pobre que se ha cruzado con la mierda del negro. No me importa el cuando, ni el porque. Mamón


----------



## Busher (26 Jul 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Puede que esté justificado lo que haga, o puede que no. No lo sabemos. Pero probablemente tampoco esté justificado si el otro le ha hecho algo antes, por lo que en cierto modo se lo ha buscado... si vas puteando a gente desconocida (y conocida), puedes encontrarte con un loco, o con un tipo que tiene un día malo, o con un tipo que lleva una vida de mierda para el que todos sus días son malos, que se desquite contigo.
> 
> Aquí lo que importa a la borregada foril es que el que agrede es negro y por eso parece que ya nadie requiere más contexto. Estoy convencido de que si el agredido fuera negro, y el agresor moro o italiano, ya no estaría tan escorado esto... y muchos dirían "algo habrá hecho el negro" y similar.



No se que haran los demas, pero usar la cabeza de alguien seminconsciente como mabol de futbol es algo que creo no haria con nadie.
Si esa persona me hubiese hecho algo tan grave como para merecer la muerte quiza buscaria formas mas "elegantes" de proporcionarsela y si ese algo no es tan grave, no haria semejante cosa.

Lo de las patadas a la cabeza de un caido es algo que, honestamente, me parece de una barbarie y un "animalismo" poco justificables sea contra quien sea.


----------



## CANCERVERO (26 Jul 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Desconozco el contexto, pero hay que ser extremadamente beta para no defenderse de una agresión así. Y mira que no soy un Rambo ni de lejos, pero esto es excesivo y merece respuesta.



Defenderse de quien? ¿has visto el charco de sangre que hay en el suelo cuando le mueven la cabeza?


----------



## Araco (26 Jul 2022)

Es lo que la gente quiere. Madrid mismamente es parte de Latam, con cada vez más apuñalamientos y homicidios por arma de fuego (no tengáis armas remeros blancos que son peligrosas y os mataréis entre vosotros, al contrario que los criminales cualificados como los clanes de gitanos). La magia de sangre poco a poco volverá a la normalidad diaria, como en los tiempos de "La vampira de Barcelona" o "El hombre del saco de Gador", sabemos perfectamente que la negra Ana Julia Quezada hizo alguna mierda de ritual de sangre con el hijo de su pareja y nadie se escandalizo al respecto. Que un conguido ataque a otro marronido es lo normal. Lo anormal es lo nuestro.


----------



## petete44 (26 Jul 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> A ver cuánto tarda el hilo en llenarse de subnormales, que si qué bestia el negro y tonterías así sin tener ni puta idea.



TODOS LOS DIAS PUBLICAN MIERDAS DE ESTAS Y CON SU CONSECUENTE MILES DE ZANKS
NO SE SABE ORIGEN, FECHA , DENUNCIA DE DICHO VIDEO
PERO CUENTAS TOXICAS REPLICAN ESO .
asi transforman en mas toxico el sitio, los hechos se desconocen siempre con cuentas de twiter cuando no es una noticia vieja ej: los vigiladores en el subterraneo que tenia un año y ya habia sido posteada en el sitio.
por otro lado la subjnormalidad: las elecciones no la ganan los bot ni las cuentas falsas de twiter.
si cuando llega la hora de la verdad no se vota al partido que pretende acabar con eso, si se postea toda clase de falencias de ese partido o peor aun lamiendo traseros OTAN como si la union sovietica fomentara la agenda 2030 entonces ya van para el psiquiatra.


----------



## Tzadik (26 Jul 2022)

Los mediterráneos somos los más mierdecillas a puño pelado. Por eso siempre hemos sido navajeros, mafiosos de vaciar medio cargador, etc. Y ai hemos dominado el mundo.. por eso no hay mediterráneos triunfando en Boxeo/UFC


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (26 Jul 2022)

El negro no tiene ninguna culpa, es un animal, la culpa es de quienes lo traen y lo alimentan.


----------



## Froco (26 Jul 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> A ver cuánto tarda el hilo en llenarse de subnormales, que si qué bestia el negro y tonterías así sin tener ni puta idea.



Pon el contexto


----------



## EnergiaLibre (26 Jul 2022)

sin duda esa patada es de los mejores

las mujeres en su linea de putas / asco / pena pensando que chillando van a arreglar algo


----------



## petete44 (26 Jul 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Pero porque le atiza asi? No entiendo nada.



nunca tiene contexto el video ni hablar de al menos denunciar al tweet de guardia civil. es asi.
hay gente que ponde ciertos tweet con el afan de figurar en el principal ni hablar de mismo videos posteados por otros son ignorados.
la violencia la tenes no hace falta recordar el problema a diario.
peor aun con ambiguos politicos que nada proponen o en las elecciones no se ven reflejados,mucho bot y poca militancia real politica


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (26 Jul 2022)

petete44 dijo:


> TODOS LOS DIAS PUBLICAN MIERDAS DE ESTAS Y CON SU CONSECUENTE MILES DE ZANKS
> NO SE SABE ORIGEN, FECHA , DENUNCIA DE DICHO VIDEO
> PERO CUENTAS TOXICAS REPLICAN ESO .
> asi transforman en mas toxico el sitio, los hechos se desconocen siempre con cuentas de twiter cuando no es una noticia vieja ej: los vigiladores en el subterraneo que tenia un año y ya habia sido posteada en el sitio.
> ...



Si las razas fueran a la inversa sabrías perfectamente la fecha el lugar y el nombre de cada uno, porque lo habrían repetido hasta la saciedad en los medios, de estas no sale ninguna, sólo aparecen en "sitios tóxicos".


----------



## abe heinsenberg (26 Jul 2022)

A saber que cojones a pasado entre esos 2 lo que está claro es que sus costumbres son la violencia .así que hay que estar atento con estos que nos meten y sueltan a la fuerza


----------



## petete44 (26 Jul 2022)

las feministas hacian lo mismo con sus escraches la diferencia es que estos no escrachan a nadie. insisto contexto amen de minima denuncia en el tweet de guardia civil .
si te fijas los antivacunas parece que el mundo lucha contra la plandemia en tweeter en el mundo real al contrario tratan de locos.
tweeter es mas toxico que burbuja


----------



## ueee3 (26 Jul 2022)

Busher dijo:


> No se que haran los demas, pero usar la cabeza de alguien seminconsciente como mabol de futbol es algo que creo no haria con nadie.
> Si esa persona me hubiese hecho algo tan grave como para merecer la muerte quiza buscaria formas mas "elegantes" de proporcionarsela y si ese algo no es tan grave, no haria semejante cosa.
> 
> Lo de las patadas a la cabeza de un caido es algo que, honestamente, me parece de una barbarie y un "animalismo" poco justificables sea contra quien sea.



Como he dicho:

Puede que esté justificado lo que haga, o puede que no. No lo sabemos. Pero probablemente tampoco esté justificado si el otro le ha hecho algo antes, por lo que en cierto modo se lo ha buscado... si vas puteando a gente desconocida (y conocida), puedes encontrarte con un loco, o con un tipo que tiene un día malo, o con un tipo que lleva una vida de mierda para el que todos sus días son malos, que se desquite contigo.

Aquí lo que importa a la borregada foril es que el que agrede es negro y por eso parece que ya nadie requiere más contexto. Estoy convencido de que si el agredido fuera negro, y el agresor moro o italiano, ya no estaría tan escorado esto... y muchos dirían "algo habrá hecho el negro" y similar.


----------



## petete44 (26 Jul 2022)

YoSoyTuPaco dijo:


> Si las razas fueran a la inversa sabrías perfectamente la fecha el lugar y el nombre de cada uno, porque lo habrían repetido hasta la saciedad en los medios, de estas no sale ninguna, sólo aparecen en "sitios tóxicos".



digo las cosas como son cuentas mete ficha en tweeter que en el mundo real incapaces de generar una protesta cuando no son fake news, los antivacunas suelen poner cualquier cosa por ejemplo.
dudar señores , cuestionar donde esta la denuncia de ese hecho ,fecha ,origen, localiczacion
ladrando en tweeter no hace nada y menos aun cuando se cuestiona alegremente al partido que seria un principio de solucion a eso


----------



## petete44 (26 Jul 2022)

no me corras con troleos gamberros propios de foros de los 90, actualizate.
ensucian el sitio todos los dias con mierdas como esta que ni se sabe de donde surgen cuando muchas denuncias reales si son tomadas hasta por los medios.
menos pole y up a basura que despues de internet no pasan.
y eso es intoxicar


----------



## bsnas (26 Jul 2022)

El moñeco se llamaba Enrico?

Pero si, vaya bestia parda el nigga, molaria una trifulca entre el rumano boxeador y este orangutan.

EDIT: Vaya, veo que el agredido parece ser de Tunez, asi que le dejo a los progres debatir quien tiene razon o no.


----------



## petete44 (26 Jul 2022)

y............?anda bobo segui upeando tu mierda y ensuciando el sitio con tu mierda


----------



## AbrilSinFlores (26 Jul 2022)

Cada día tengo más claro que mezclar tercer mundo y primer mundo es un error fatal, y aquí lo podemos ver, vaya vergüenza hemos retrocedido más de 100 años en apenas 10 años.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (26 Jul 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> ¿No había pasado algo así en un atentado en Inglaterra?
> 
> El terrorista dejó a uno medio muerto en la calle y sólo tuvieron cojones de ir tres mujeres a socorrerle incluso con el criminal ahí delante.



Vale, ya lo encontré:


Los *ángeles de Woolwich: *

Año *2013*. Dos islamistas de mierda machetearon hasta la muerte a un soldado,* Lee Rigby*, creo que era tamborilero.








Aquí uno de los ''sospechosos'':








Aquí las mujeres demostrando más cojones que todos los londinenses juntos:




























Asesinato de Woolwich de 2013 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (26 Jul 2022)

Espagueti blanquito? Pero si es un puto mena! A saber qué ha hecho.


----------



## Hamazo (26 Jul 2022)

A ver el contexto no lo conozco. Pero el tío sin camisa no es italiano a lo tal, se parece más a moro mauritano y ya os advierto que estos y los negros se tienen un odio brutal . No os podéis hacer la más mínima idea.

Es más, el tío que graba claramente parece del mismo estilo que el sin camisa y esperaba el desenlace. 

Las tías son de una pinta de izquierda que te cagas.


----------



## petete44 (26 Jul 2022)

videos de esos sobran en EEUU todos los dias
doy mi posicion por experiencia:
-si filmas un delito denuncia a la policia que para eso le pagan y que para la viogen bien que funciona ahora si despues te borras como testigo.........
-a los heroes y salvadoncellas le hacen buenas lapidas
-no te creas todo lo que ves en internet y cuestiona origen de quien replica spameramente
-si fomentas la idea de poner orden, venganza hacelo en vivo y directo no desde una cuenta de internet
-usa poco efectivo en la calle y tarjetas prepagas
-no frecuentes lugares peligrosos

y si hay hilos interesantes que apenas tienen visitas,pero otros llamativamente son por demas zankeados, si hay interes politio que lo publique algun miembro de la oposicion
es mas este sitio te levanta cosas asi


https://twitter.com/laderechadiario?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Eauthor


----------



## CocoVin (26 Jul 2022)

Pero si era un moro VS negro.


----------



## dac1 (26 Jul 2022)

El otro tampoco parece muu italiano


----------



## Critikalspanish (26 Jul 2022)

sálvese quien pueda dijo:


> Espagueti blanquito? Pero si es un puto mena! A saber qué ha hecho.



Ya decía yo que las blanquitas saliesen a defender al nativo italiani.
Que sea moro ya me cuadra más la defensa a ultranza.


----------



## Tan Chin Gao (26 Jul 2022)

Clorhídrico dijo:


> Vienen los mejores



EN ESPAÑA SE LE BORRAN LOS ANTECEDENTES A LA GENTUZA QUE SE CUELA ILEGALMENTE


----------



## jaimitoabogado (26 Jul 2022)

Se sabe el motivo?


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (26 Jul 2022)

Salvajismo africano en Milán. Posiblemente algún progre inicie se desprogramacion y llegue a convertirse en persona.


----------



## Bien boa (26 Jul 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Desconozco el contexto, pero hay que ser extremadamente beta para no defenderse de una agresión así. Y mira que no soy un Rambo ni de lejos, pero esto es excesivo y merece respuesta.



Pero si ni le ha dado tiempo a reaccionar, pocas personas pueden evitar semejante ataque de esa bestia.


----------



## Enrique Bunbury (26 Jul 2022)

Negro hijoputa, a traición


----------



## Enrique Bunbury (26 Jul 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Pero si ni le ha dado tiempo a reaccionar, pocas personas pueden evitar semejante ataque de esa bestia.



Parece que iba mirando para otro lado.


----------



## DarkNight (26 Jul 2022)

Kago Shen Tao dijo:


> Las "mujeres" italianas son las únicas que enfrentan al búfalo loco africano. Todos los hombres mirando y sin hacer nada.
> 
> 
> 
> Qué Europa más progre y bonita nos está quedando. Pena que no les partiesen cada día los morros a los hijos y nietos de los putos perros sarnosos progres que lo han hecho posible




No entiendo. En netflix y Disney+ los veganos, pacíficos y sensatos no son los negros y los blancos los psicópatas violentos? ME HAN ENGAÑAO!!


----------



## XRL (26 Jul 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> Pues *es una escena como para bromitas*.
> 
> _'puñito_', dice el soplapollas.
> '_espaguetti blanquito_', dice el soplapollas.
> ...



eso es cierto,para que alguien haga eso tienes que llevarlo al límite

y el otro tiene una pinta de moro que tira para atrás,que se piensan que pueden hacer lo que quieren porque los blancos los dejamos

pero con los negros no es igual porque estos te lo explican como ha pasado en el video xd

pues blanco y en botella

que conste que no defiendo para nada lo que hace el negro,pero si les tocas los cojones ellos actuan,no son como los blancos

lo mismo que pasa con los dominicanos o con la etnia aunque en vez de 1 vayan 8 y con pistolas

y los moros van de malotes por la vida pues que se atengan a lo que pueda venir

siempre hay alguien mas fuerte y mas malote que uno,si ese moro no la liara no le habría pasado nada de eso

es igual que los que trafican con droga,al final vendrá uno mas malote que tu y te pegará el palo

los que trafican con droga tienen sicarios para cargarse a la competencia y ganar ellos mas

puff se lo ha cargado 

es lo que tiene importar áfrica,tanto moros como negros


----------



## midelburgo (26 Jul 2022)

Que largo se nos va a hacer llegar a los 500 minolles de marras.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (26 Jul 2022)

Es el Enrico italiani ...
Pero en vez de un cani, fue un negri


----------



## Aristóteles (26 Jul 2022)

Shock Video: Brutal Fight Among African Vagrants in Central Milan


A teenage migrant from Africa was savagely attacked by other vagrants during a dispute caught on camera in Italy last week, according to reports.The disturbing incident unfolded at around 8 p.m. on Friday near Milan Central Station, one of the busiest in Europe.Footage shows a shirtless young




europe.infowars.com




Aquí lo explican todo, el agredido, una perla con antecedentes, ambos vagabundos ilegales, y parece que salió bastante ileso


----------



## Bien boa (26 Jul 2022)

Eran otros tiempos en Italia , espero que os guste..


----------



## kdjdw (26 Jul 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> La PP empezó en España y son los que dicen que hacen falta 10 millones más. VOX dice que los panchitos son tan españoles como nosotros...
> 
> En esto están todos en el mismo ajo.





Decipher dijo:


> vOx jamás ha dicho eso subnormal. Que no sabeis que coño inventar.



Pincha y escucha lo que dice Abascal pedazo de hijo de la GRANDÍSIMA PUTA te voy a reventar el cráneo cerdo panchitero.


----------



## Roberto Malone (26 Jul 2022)

@xicomalo, mira vuestro niño, pagando pensiones.


----------



## .⁝. (26 Jul 2022)

En el vídeo no aparece ningún „blanco“, Burbujos de mierda.

El MENA agredido recuerda sospechosamente a un Burbujista, activista AnarcoMena exhibiendo su hediondez:













BurbujoLivesMatter






Burbujero Burbujeros Burbujista Burbujistas Mantero Manteros MENA MENAs ANTIFA LGBT BLM
Moronegro Moronegros Marrónidos Marronoides Marronáceos Gitanomoros Hispanomoros ​


----------



## BeninExpress (26 Jul 2022)

Sergey Vodka dijo:


> Es el Enrico italiani ...
> Pero en vez de un cani, fue un negri



Más bien Mohamed.. pero sí, básicamente es como lo del Enrique.

Manolete si no sabes torear..


----------



## trellat (27 Jul 2022)

un intento de asesinato en toda regla ...
pero bueno, hotelito, bis a bis semanal, viagra si hace falta ... hay que reeducar al orangutan ese como sea joder a costa de los contribuyentes


----------



## XRL (27 Jul 2022)

Ptgv2 dijo:


>



los típicos menas que van de matones,luego dan con alguien mas matón que él y a tomar por culo


----------



## Louis Renault (27 Jul 2022)

Lo ha dejado Enrique


----------



## utRijhz (27 Jul 2022)

Morito argelino raterillo de spaguetti blanquito nada.


----------



## trellat (27 Jul 2022)

"Espero que le caiga una buena" dice ... pero, lo pagas tú o quien?


----------



## Gotthard (27 Jul 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Creo que están convencidas de que por ser mujer no les va a hacer nada, cosa que yo no tendría por segura...



Aun así le echan cojones. Mas que el mamon del movil poniendo caritas el muy mongolo. La del jersey a la cintura se la juega completamente, ese animal con la fuerza que tiene le da un mal golpe y la amoñeca como al ratero.

_Authorities say the victim may have been involved in a scuffle with other African migrants in the moments prior to the start of the video. He has been identified as a 17-year-old illegal migrant from Tunisia who may have an extensive criminal history in Italy._


----------



## Setapéfranses (27 Jul 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> A ver cuánto tarda el hilo en llenarse de subnormales, que si qué bestia el negro y tonterías así sin tener ni puta idea.



A callar, boquitass..

Que sabrás tú como son.... ¿Has vivido en Milán? Todos esos negritos se ponen en la zona de la stazione centrale...
En vez de aporrear un teclado pilla un vuelo y alquilales tu casa, ya que eres tan bueno..


----------



## XRL (27 Jul 2022)

Hamazo dijo:


> A ver el contexto no lo conozco. Pero el tío sin camisa no es italiano a lo tal, se parece más a moro mauritano y ya os advierto que estos y los negros se tienen un odio brutal . No os podéis hacer la más mínima idea.
> 
> Es más, el tío que graba claramente parece del mismo estilo que el sin camisa y esperaba el desenlace.
> 
> Las tías son de una pinta de izquierda que te cagas.



pues como no se van a odiar si se matan entre ellos 

es como el video de hace poco en las fronteras que se veian moros matando negros

pues eso los negros lo ven y lo tienen en la cabeza y si luego pillan a moros pues los revientan


----------



## gpm (27 Jul 2022)

@xicomalo @dabuti @Turgot @ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO 

Cuando vais a dar la cara en un hilo de estos....


----------



## gpm (27 Jul 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> La PP empezó en España y son los que dicen que hacen falta 10 millones más. VOX dice que los panchitos son tan españoles como nosotros...
> 
> En esto están todos en el mismo ajo.





Igualito es la izquierda que lo que dice VOX para no quedar de "ultraextremaderecha"..por no decir que siempre han dicho que al que cometa delitos a su puto país.


----------



## Desdemocratícese (27 Jul 2022)

Como en el chiste: se pelean un moro y un negro. ¿Quién gana? La sociedad.


----------



## Busher (27 Jul 2022)

A ver si esto te ayuda.


----------



## Lechuga verde (27 Jul 2022)

Porque dejar vivir a estos monos? puto hijo de puta


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (27 Jul 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Aun así le echan cojones. Mas que el mamon del movil poniendo caritas el muy mongolo. La del jersey a la cintura se la juega completamente, ese animal con la fuerza que tiene le da un mal golpe y la amoñeca como al ratero.
> 
> _*Authorities say the victim may have been involved in a scuffle with other African migrants in the moments prior to the start of the video. He has been identified as a 17-year-old illegal migrant from Tunisia who may have an extensive criminal history in Italy.*_



Pues ya estaría, podemos ir cerrando.


----------



## Educo Gratis (27 Jul 2022)

Grave error de defensa personal. Nueva lección que todo burbujista debe aprender:

SER CONSCIENTE DE TU ENTORNO LO ES TODO.

Y tener prejuicios también ayuda. Si ves moronegros cerca, apartate de acera. Manten la alerta y jamás los pierdas de vista. El del video se creia que andaba por el jardín de su casa, y como esta gentuza es traicionera psicópata y sin escrúpulos pagó la novatada, de la nada patadón en la cabeza, y una vez tendido en el suelo remate salvaje.

Con esta chusma no espereis compasión ni empatía alguna, si hay que decidir entre ir a la cárcel o al cementerio la decisión se toma sola.

Olvidadlo y lo lamentareis.


----------



## kicorv (27 Jul 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> Sí, si en eso estamos todos de acuerdo. ¡eso espero!
> ¿Pero no ves que *el hijo de perra del OP se está divirtiendo*?
> 
> ¿'puñito', 'espaguetito'? ¿Este tío es gilipollas?
> ...



No sé si eres italianini, follanegros o las dos cosas. Es verdad que no sabemos qué pasó antes. Pero si vienen a este país, se comporten como personas, no como salvajes. Aquí eso que ha hecho se considera homicidio en grado de tentativa. Así que el negro, a su país. Y si el moro hizo alguien, también pero en camilla.


----------



## trellat (27 Jul 2022)

Desdemocratícese dijo:


> Como en el chiste: se pelean un moro y un negro. ¿Quién gana? La sociedad.



LOS COJONES
Uno a la sombra una buena temporada y el otra con una invalidez absoluta comiendo sopas pa los restos. La sociedad corre con todos los gastos


----------



## trellat (27 Jul 2022)

SOCIALISMO_MANDA dijo:


> Los españoles no quieren trabajar ni tener niños, solo quieren teléfonos y perros, pues tendremos que nutrir el país con migrantes currantes que levanten el país, ya está bien coño
> 
> Basta ya



ley de divorcio expres
ley de viogen
aborto
papeles para todos
bajada edad consentimiento de relaciones sexuales ... ¿sigo?

todo por obra y gracia del psoe
a cagar


----------



## eloy_85 (27 Jul 2022)

josemain dijo:


> pegar en la cabeza a un persona incosciente me parece fatal , que puta mania hay ahora eso tiene que ser penado como intento de asesinato , ademas el negro es grandon una patada asi en la cabeza es malisima



si traen a asesinos y a los que han sido pillados les enseñan a blanquear sus antecedentes ¿qué sentido tendría luego encarcelar a esos asesinos que se han tomado la molestia en importar?


----------



## thanos2 (27 Jul 2022)

Se sabe si el chico puede seguir respirando solo?


----------



## Pura Sangre (27 Jul 2022)

pues el Mena 
no me da ninguna Pena


y con este pareado me despido


----------



## trellat (27 Jul 2022)

No solo ni se inmuta que sigue pegandole patadas en la cabeza ... a saber a cuanta gente ha matado el salvaje ese en el lugar de donde viene


----------



## Hamazo (27 Jul 2022)

XRL dijo:


> pues como no se van a odiar si se matan entre ellos
> 
> es como el video de hace poco en las fronteras que se veian moros matando negros
> 
> pues eso los negros lo ven y lo tienen en la cabeza y si luego pillan a moros pues los revientan



Por eso en buena parte el discurso tanto el progre como el del " fin de Europa" flaquea por todos lados. Tengo gente que trabaja en la mar, y ha tratado a lo largo de los años en muchos países del sur y saben el problema de verdad que hay ahí. Simplemente todos quieren mandar. La visión que tienen del mundo es ridícula y los pocos que tienen un atisbo de cordura es solo para echar las culpas a otros. Los Mauritanos , moros , argelinos se odian a muerte no solo entre ellos, también a los negros independientemente del país de origen.

Estos se van a liar a matar aquí, pero precisamente entre ellos aunque ahora vean muchos casos de problemas con menas y demás. Y algún que otro progre caerá. Aunque estos últimos son el problema de todo y los que van a recibir palos de moros, negros y especialmente autóctonos. 

Lo vais a ver.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (27 Jul 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Aun así le echan cojones. Mas que el mamon del movil poniendo caritas el muy mongolo. La del jersey a la cintura se la juega completamente, ese animal con la fuerza que tiene le da un mal golpe y la amoñeca como al ratero.
> 
> _Authorities say the victim may have been involved in a scuffle with other African migrants in the moments prior to the start of the video. He has been identified as a 17-year-old illegal migrant from Tunisia who may have an extensive criminal history in Italy._



Vamos, que el moromena iba de león de la plaza hasta que le hicieron sentir el África. Mientras sus hibristofílicas amantes berrean de horror, al ver que a aquel "sultán" a quien le habían entregado su vagina con suma facilidad, no era absolutamente nadie en realidad.


----------



## aldebariano (27 Jul 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> A ver cuánto tarda el hilo en llenarse de subnormales, que si qué bestia el negro y tonterías así sin tener ni puta idea.



Ojalá tu madre sea apaleada y violada por un negro, subnormal.


----------



## Aurkitu (27 Jul 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Aun así le echan cojones. Mas que el mamon del movil poniendo caritas el muy mongolo. La del jersey a la cintura se la juega completamente, ese animal con la fuerza que tiene le da un mal golpe y la amoñeca como al ratero.
> 
> _Authorities say the victim may have been involved in a scuffle with other African migrants in the moments prior to the start of the video. He has been identified as a 17-year-old illegal migrant from Tunisia who may have an extensive criminal history in Italy._



El chaval tenía pinta de mena que espanta, de haber tocado los huevos a alguien. El subsahariano con lo que debe pesar no mata al fideo de milagro, fue a noquearlo a lo seguro pero es un bestia. ¿La que grita juraría dice que ella es marroquí? ¿Le llama _gay_ al que graba o es una mala interpretación? Pero sí, le pone ovarios. Ahí los únicos italianos son los que le dicen al apalizado que no se mueva y a los que no les hace ni puto caso.


----------



## Magufillo (27 Jul 2022)

Nunca una frase había venido tan al pelo : *son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas. *


----------



## Raul83 (27 Jul 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> Pues *es una escena como para bromitas*.
> 
> _'puñito_', dice el soplapollas.
> '_espaguetti blanquito_', dice el soplapollas.
> ...



Pero tu eres un hijo de puta. No defiendas la violencia bajo ningún concepto. Si le ha abierto la cabeza. Y la culpa la tienen progres como tú, eres un hijo de puta traidor.


----------



## Raul83 (27 Jul 2022)

Pura Sangre dijo:


> pues el Mena
> no me da ninguna Pena
> 
> 
> y con este pareado me despido



Para no criticar la sustitución racial, te echas al racismo más cruel e inhumano. Desde luego, eres tonto y un hijo de puta traidor.


----------



## Decipher (27 Jul 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> Pincha y escucha lo que dice Abascal pedazo de hijo de la GRANDÍSIMA PUTA te voy a reventar el cráneo cerdo panchitero.



Españoles pero no de nacionalidad española, gilipollas, que nunca han dicho que quieran traer a millones de inmigrantes que es lo que siempre estais inventando.


----------



## Raul83 (27 Jul 2022)

petete44 dijo:


> TODOS LOS DIAS PUBLICAN MIERDAS DE ESTAS Y CON SU CONSECUENTE MILES DE ZANKS
> NO SE SABE ORIGEN, FECHA , DENUNCIA DE DICHO VIDEO
> PERO CUENTAS TOXICAS REPLICAN ESO .
> asi transforman en mas toxico el sitio, los hechos se desconocen siempre con cuentas de twiter cuando no es una noticia vieja ej: los vigiladores en el subterraneo que tenia un año y ya habia sido posteada en el sitio.
> ...



Joder, eres ahostiable hasta reventar. Otro traidor caga poquito que quieren blanquear a los inmigrantes con rollos. Ya sólo usar la palabra tóxico es de progre de mierda subnormal. Qué pena que no seas tú a quien ha pateado el negro. Si hay algo que me da más asco que los INVASORES son los blancos progres cagapoquito con tu puto avatar de mierda hiperahostiable.


----------



## kdjdw (27 Jul 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Españoles pero no de nacionalidad española, gilipollas, que nunca han dicho que quieran traer a millones de inmigrantes que es lo que siempre estais inventando.



Y aún tienes los cojones de negarlo PUTO PAYASO?? Te voy a arrancar la puta cabeza de CERDO y te la voy a meter por tu puto culo de gordo panchitero voxero, SACO DE MIERDA HIJO DE PUTA PUTO GUARRAZO


----------



## Decipher (27 Jul 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> Y aún tienes los cojones de negarlo PUTO PAYASO?? Te voy a arrancar la puta cabeza de CERDO y te la voy a meter por tu puto culo de gordo panchitero voxero, SACO DE MIERDA HIJO DE PUTA PUTO GUARRAZO



Tu que vas a arrancar niñato comepollas.


----------



## kdjdw (27 Jul 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Tu que vas a arrancar niñato comepollas.



Tus putos huevos de gordo hijo de la gran puta payaso que eres un payaso saco de mierda ASQUEROSO puto panchitero repugnante te meto seis hostias que te reviento HIJOPUTA


----------



## kdjdw (27 Jul 2022)

La PUTA ESCORIA PANCHITERA de VOX y el PP son las mayores ratas que ha tenido este país


----------



## spala (27 Jul 2022)

vaya abuso, habría q saber qué ha pasado ahí, pero vamos, duele de ver.

Europa está en la mierda absoluta y no hay solución.


----------



## ashe (27 Jul 2022)

Lo preocupante no es lo que hace el negro, sino la reacción del resto...

Pudiendo tirar de Camorra...


----------



## petete44 (27 Jul 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Joder, eres ahostiable hasta reventar. Otro traidor caga poquito que quieren blanquear a los inmigrantes con rollos. Ya sólo usar la palabra tóxico es de progre de mierda subnormal. Qué pena que no seas tú a quien ha pateado el negro. Si hay algo que me da más asco que los INVASORES son los blancos progres cagapoquito con tu puto avatar de mierda hiperahostiable.



de que hablas ? dejen de postear mierda gamberra que esto no es facebook


----------



## Kovaliov (27 Jul 2022)

Kago Shen Tao dijo:


> Las "mujeres" italianas son las únicas que enfrentan al búfalo loco africano. Todos los hombres mirando y sin hacer nada.
> 
> 
> 
> Qué Europa más progre y bonita nos está quedando. Pena que no les partiesen cada día los morros a los hijos y nietos de los putos perros sarnosos progres que lo han hecho posible



Cobardes. Le está machacando la cabeza y nadie hace nada. Italianos, ya se sabe. 

El dinero y los cojones son para las ocasiones. Nadie vive para siempre, pero la vergüenza no se te quita en la vida.


----------



## forestal92 (27 Jul 2022)

Sobra decir que deportación para los dos. Dicho esto sospecho que el amego moro se lo había buscado.

A un negraco de esos no los paran ni 15 menas.


----------



## astur_burbuja (27 Jul 2022)

Kago Shen Tao dijo:


> Las "mujeres" italianas son las únicas que enfrentan al búfalo loco africano. Todos los hombres mirando y sin hacer nada.
> 
> 
> 
> Qué Europa más progre y bonita nos está quedando. Pena que no les partiesen cada día los morros a los hijos y nietos de los putos perros sarnosos progres que lo han hecho posible



Y que pasa por que sean las mujeres quienes defiendan al tipo? Es extraño? Somos tias aqui y no somos logicos? Lo normal es que sean las mujeres las que defiendan esta sociedas ya que son las únicas beneficiadas. Yo no pienso mover un dedo por nada, recuerdo a los foreros que en la selva, no se pagan impuestos. Cualquier mierda retrasada y cavernicola que surja de dejar a moros y negros expresar su “cultura”, beneficia al hombre blanco. A 4000 años de Historia me remito.


----------



## Boker (27 Jul 2022)

El del Open Arms y todas las ONG que fomentan la inmigración ilegal tendrían que recibir un jarabe de Karma así.


----------



## Poncho129 (27 Jul 2022)

Habría que fumigar y exterminar a esas cucarachas.


----------



## Dj Puesto (27 Jul 2022)

Habrá que ver el inicio del vídeo no creo que llegue el búfalo loco y lo reviente de esa manera sin ton ni son, aunque con los monos nunca se sabe. Mi instinto de supervivencia me lleva a no enfrentarme a alguien que acaba de dejar a alguien así, que lo defienda el político al que ha votado para que pasen estas cosas.

Las mujeres como siempre ajenas a la realidad, 90% de las veces causa de los problemas, suerte han tenido que no les haya partido la boca también por gritar y tirar cosas, este no es un alineado machirulo opresor, podía haberles explicado como funcionan las cosas en su tierra.


----------



## Agitador (27 Jul 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> Tus putos huevos de gordo hijo de la gran puta payaso que eres un payaso saco de mierda ASQUEROSO puto panchitero repugnante te meto seis hostias que te reviento HIJOPUTA



Te está dando un brote, calmate.


----------



## Khazario (27 Jul 2022)

Plomo, plomo y más plomo


----------



## claudiofp (27 Jul 2022)

Falta saber que ha hecho el blanquito


----------



## adal86 (27 Jul 2022)

Una "persona" que golpea a otra en la cabeza mientras está en el suelo, está mucho más cerca de ser un animal que un humano civilizado. 

Si le diste un viaje y lo noqueaste, déjalo, que con eso ya tiene suficiente. Si crees que no es suficiente y quieres darle más, dale un par de patadas en las costillas, ahí no producirás un daño mortal pero el tío se quedará dolorido mínimo un par de semanas. 

Pegar en la cabeza de la manera en que lo hizo este mierda es comprar todas las papeletas para producir un daño cerebral grave e irreparable, como mínimo, o incluso la muerte. 

Esa agresión debería de acarrear una condena por intento de homicidio (indepentemente de que el tío se recupere) y unos buenos años a la sombra. Eso no puede permitirse bajo ningún concepto.

Y como bien dijo un compañero en un mensaje anterior: la verdadera culpa de este salvajismo y de esta mierda la tienen los giliprogres que están encantados de la vida metiéndonos a estos animales al lado de nuestros hogares. Y todo por una ideología de falso buenísimo y por primitivos impulsos sexuales. Toda la basura que permite esta mierda debería de caer ajusticiada por la gente de bien.


----------



## Noega (27 Jul 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Moro versus negro no?









Parece moro, si no lo es que de joda igualmente por llevar esos pelos de moro, , de ser asi digo el tipico " poco me parece".... por supuesto el agresor a picar piedra 20 años....


----------



## circodelia2 (27 Jul 2022)

Cómo chillan las que han ayudado a entrar a ese gorila, se llama karma. 
....


----------



## Setapéfranses (27 Jul 2022)

Si vis pacem, para bellum.

Así se está quedando el hilo este. Blanquitos engañados por la tele durante 40 años que no saben que tienen que limpiar la casa de cucarachas; Luego en el 40-2050 habrá una guerra con un millón de marrónidos expulsados.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (27 Jul 2022)

es un moraco que hablas y su follamoros defensivas


----------



## Punitivum (27 Jul 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> No entiendo. En netflix y Disney+ los veganos, pacíficos y sensatos no son los negros y los blancos los psicópatas violentos? ME HAN ENGAÑAO!!








Además, hay que mandar el vídeo a RRHH de Gillette y de todos los que se arrodillaron por un delincuente habitual.


----------



## drtanaka (27 Jul 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Creo que están convencidas de que por ser mujer no les va a hacer nada, cosa que yo no tendría por segura...




Efectivamente, dan por hecho que no les va a pasar nada.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (27 Jul 2022)

Ante esto, todo padre debería meter a sus hijos en artes marciales desde el principio


----------



## Mink (27 Jul 2022)

En españa le habrian chupado la polla después


----------



## XRL (27 Jul 2022)

y las feas feminazis defendiendo al moro vs el negro

los moros son los únicos que les hacen caso a estas xD


----------



## Patatas bravas (27 Jul 2022)

En la estación zona Centrale yo vivo en milan y esa zona es no go llenos de amego y negros. Mejor no salir de noche. Tráfico de drogas, peleas, da miedo. Y lo peor es que al lado hay hoteles y restaurantes de lujo. De dia d miedo no me quiero imaginar de noche


----------



## Lain Coubert (27 Jul 2022)

Juraría que el blanquito es un moro...


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Jul 2022)

Son peleas de marrones y las que chillan tienen pinta de lavarse poco. Parecen educadoras sociales de menas.


----------



## magnificent (27 Jul 2022)

El moro se lleva una patada voladora y otros 2 patadones en la cabeza + botella de cristal reventada en la espalda 

No entiendo cómo puede seguir vivo


----------



## Lain Coubert (27 Jul 2022)

Es el Enrique de Italia.


----------



## pepeguay (27 Jul 2022)

Increíble, todos tienen la misma técnica, ni que les enseñarán.


----------



## Mandingo100 (27 Jul 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Ante esto, todo padre debería meter a sus hijos en artes marciales desde el principio



Desde niño, cuando hay menos responsabilidades, que apuntarse de adulto es un coñazo


----------



## Pura Sangre (27 Jul 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Para no criticar la sustitución racial, te echas al racismo más cruel e inhumano. Desde luego, eres tonto y un hijo de puta traidor.




vete a Marruecos puto progre follamoros y no te olvides de la cuarta dosis de refuerzo, subnormal


----------



## ignatiux (27 Jul 2022)

Me da que el moro había robado algo al negro.
De blanquito milanés nada.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mentalharm (27 Jul 2022)

En algo les hemos fallado


----------



## lagartiniano (28 Jul 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Desconozco el contexto, pero hay que ser extremadamente beta para no defenderse de una agresión así. Y mira que no soy un Rambo ni de lejos, pero esto es excesivo y merece respuesta.



No has visto como al principio del video el agresor aparece casi volando y le mete una patada en la cara a traición que lo derriba? 

Como te defiendes de un ataque así a traición sin un sexto sentido? Porque al primer golpe queda KO.


----------

